# Long-handled net



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm only new to yak fishing and am just setting up my gear. Is there any advantage to using a long-handled net, given that I'll be mainly estuary fishing using a 6 or 7 ft graphite rod, or will the awkwardness outweigh the extra reach?

Ned


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ned,
I have a folding net with telescopic handle which almost doubles the length if required.
Bought over ebay for about $12 + postage. A quick look at ebay just now shows several for sale.
Have found net to be really good as net sits in a rod tube (50mm PVC cable tied to milk crate) all folded up and when required I can reach back with one hand and then open net also with one hand while keeping rod with fish at the ready. Can also extend handle only using one hand. Works well for me, have not had to use extended handle as of yet but the option is there if needed.








Cheers kiwipea


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

ive got a net with about 2 foot of handle,
works great for me,

john..


----------



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you for the responses. I hadn't thought of an extendable net - I'll have to have a look at them.

Ned


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mesh nets are a pain to untangle trebles and spiney fish. environet pretty good, the bigger the better. many fish lost thru incorrect netting. get net into water and steer fish into net. try not to lift head of fish above waterline which induces shaking performance which often dislodges hooks. i think a long handle may be a bit harder to manovere but has advantage of not causing that final run when yak is sited

best of luck pete


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

My net is a shortened version of a standard landing net and it works well... a good length.

I took my old net from my stinkbost days and just cut the handle in half.

Al


----------



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

Alster99 said:


> My net is a shortened version of a standard landing net and it works well... a good length.
> 
> I took my old net from my stinkbost days and just cut the handle in half.
> 
> Al


Al

What length handle?

Ned


----------



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

grinner said:


> mesh nets are a pain to untangle trebles and spiney fish. environet pretty good, the bigger the better. many fish lost thru incorrect netting. get net into water and steer fish into net. try not to lift head of fish above waterline which induces shaking performance which often dislodges hooks. i think a long handle may be a bit harder to manovere but has advantage of not causing that final run when yak is sited
> .
> best of luck pete


Pete

I appreciate the advice and can see the advantage of the longer handle. Is there a particular length that you would recommend? I will definitely not get a mesh net.

Ned


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Ned,

It was about 4 feet. Now it's around the two foot mark. It doesn't sit up too high in the yak when on the move and allows good control when in close. The way I see it you only have one hand to net with so a long handle will mean you can't pull the fish back in easily if fully extended.

Cheers,

Al


----------



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

Alster99 said:


> Hi Ned,
> 
> It was about 4 feet. Now it's around the two foot mark. It doesn't sit up too high in the yak when on the move and allows good control when in close. The way I see it you only have one hand to net with so a long handle will mean you can't pull the fish back in easily if fully extended.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al.

A couple of people have mentioned two foot and that's about the length I originally had in mind.

Regards
Ned


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Ned. I use the short handle (only 20cm) environet and place the handle in one of the rear rod pockets on the revo. I lost one over the side a few weeks ago and have replaced it 'cos I like the size and the fact that it's designed for catch & release - and I now leash it like all my other gear!

As Grinner says, unhooking trebles from this type of net wastes time - so I'm thinking of getting a FastNet or similar to avoid the net hook-ups. But I'm keen to get a short handled one - I'm not convinced that a long handle net is necessary in a yak. As has been said, the right net technique helps to reduce those last minute escapes from the hook.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

This may be a stupid question but what is a FastNet and how does it differ from an Environet. I was just about to purchase an Environet but may wait if there is a better option...


----------



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

mackenz1e said:


> This may be a stupid question but what is a FastNet and how does it differ from an Environet. I was just about to purchase an Environet but may wait if there is a better option...


I'd like to know what it is, too. Are the nets with really fine mesh slower to drag through the water?

Ned


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's some info on the FastNets ...

http://www.flybridge.com.au/fastnet.html

Hope this helps ...


----------



## Sidetrak (Dec 16, 2008)

ned said:


> mackenz1e said:
> 
> 
> > This may be a stupid question but what is a FastNet and how does it differ from an Environet. I was just about to purchase an Environet but may wait if there is a better option...
> ...


I have had both nets, and much prefer the fastnet, I find the environet very hard to drag through the water compared to the fastnet. The fastnet is also lighter and I imagine it would have less wind resistance on the yak. Environet is not so bad when you are netting for a friend, but I would hate to use it on my own in the yak. Of course, as already mentioned, netting technique is probably the most important factor. I always try and move the fish to the net, not the other way around.
I haven't been using a net of late, but am going to start packing one.... a fiesty fish bouncing around in my lap with trebles in it's mouth is a little too scary if you ask me..
Happy fishing


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate i luuuuv the look of those fastnets


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

I used to use an environet but as soon as the wind picked up I was all over the place as it worked like a sail...I now have a similar model to the fast net but haven't had it out in the wind as yet to test it out...

Cheers...Sparra


----------



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you Revo and Sidetrak. I like the look of the Fastnet. It's interesting that the specific one for kayaks only has a 20cm handle.

Ned


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Only problem with the fastnets is they dont make one big enough!

I've got the biggest one they make, and a 95cm barra was to big for it, 1/3 of it was still hanging out, and if not for a second person to lift It would have never done the job. Got on to them to ask if they are going to make a bigger one, they said no, its getting to heavy at the largest size they make now (and it is heavy)

But for smaller fish they are fantastic, you can actually move it through the water quite easily! Not Like the environets!


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

will be trialling both a long handle and a short handle net over the next week so will post some sort of opinion at the completion


----------



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

mak said:


> will be trialling both a long handle and a short handle net over the next week so will post some sort of opinion at the completion


Should be interesting, Mak. What sort of nets are they?

Ned


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Just remember Environet has two main types as well. The one i use is the FMS 500 meaning full mesh small 500mm handle. Seems good for me the other type is FSS i think and it is the one that has a lot of solid plastic on the sides this net would have a lot of wind resistance and would be very hard to drag through the water. I have found the net tends to annoy me when casting a lot so i move it to the side of my esky and put the bungie cord over it, seems easier to reach, no turning around.


----------



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info, forbs.



forbs said:


> Just remember Environet has two main types as well. The one i use is the FMS 500 meaning full mesh small 500mm handle. Seems good for me the other type is FSS i think and it is the one that has a lot of solid plastic on the sides this net would have a lot of wind resistance and would be very hard to drag through the water. I have found the net tends to annoy me when casting a lot so i move it to the side of my esky and put the bungie cord over it, seems easier to reach, no turning around.


I saw a net with white rubber mesh at Freddie's Fishing World in Newcastle. It had a long handle, but seemed very shallow. Does anyone know anything about them?

While I was in Newcastle I went to 'Ray's Outdoors' at Broadmeadow. It seems that that branch, as well as the one at Erina, is closing down, with lots of specials on fishing and outdoor equipment.

Ned


----------

